# Night life terminology



## lenkino

Ahoj vsichni,
mam par frazi a terminu se kterymi si nevim rady, muze mi nekdo napovedet?

microclubbing ?
clubbing - jak se tohle slovo da prelozit do cestiny? Existuje neco jako klubovani nebo musim rict navsteva klubu popr nocnich klubu, jak by se pak prelozilo clubbers? jako navstevnici nocnich klubu?

sinking sundowners - na tohle jsem v cestine nenasla nic adekvatniho, snad krome toho, ze do sebe obraci alkohol
to line their stomach - vim, jaky je vyznam, ale v cestine bych to rict nedokazala

in the sweaty warehouse-rave sense  ?
commuter-raving  ?

Predem dekuju za napady
L.


----------



## morior_invictus

Ahoj,  vidím, že Ti nikto neodpovedal, a ani ja si nie som istý, či Ti budem vedieť presne definovať všetko na čo si sa pýtala... chvíľu som si lámal nad niektorými vecami hlavu, no vedz, že na niektoré termíny nenájdeš v češtine preklad, nakoľko sú čisto britské a formované v britskom prostredí pre podmienky britskej infraštruktúry apod... ale skúsim teda: to go clubbing – jít se bavit (večer do klubu), jít žúrovat to go microclubbing – jít se bavit (cez den do malýho klubu – a odcházet nejpozději v rozumnou večerní hodinu aby se stihl normální spoj domů) a clubber - návštěvník klubu, žúrujúci, bavící se (člověk) ...(it`s not) in the sweaty warehouse-rave sense – ...(není to) ve stylu (typické) rave party v propoceném skladišti (t.j. v prostoru kde se odehrává rave party a lidi se tam na seba mačkají a potí se) commuter-raving – dojíždět (nejakým dopravním prostředkem) na mejdan (jít žúrovat na rave party, na kterou se přepravuješ metrem - většinou z práce, nebo o víkendu z domu, který máš mimo centra – proto to dojíždění, "commuting") ...sinking sundowners – ...(souběžně) s pitím sundownerů (t.j. drinky, které se pijou při západu slunce, tj. sundownu – čisto britský termín) ...to line their stomach – ...aby nepili na prázdný žaludek (snědli něco před pitím) – ťažko presne preložiť lebo nemám kontext...  Snáď som Ti aspoň trochu pomohol  P.S.: ospravedlňujem sa za možné chyby v češtine


----------



## morior_invictus

ospravedlňujem sa za to, že to je na seba natlačené.... takto idiotsky mi to hodilo...


----------



## lenkino

Ahoj, diky za tu odpoved. Souhlasim s tim, co pises, taky jsem si to prelozila nejak podobne, ale spousta veci se opravdu vaze k britske kulture. Bohuzel takovehle preklady dostavam na studiu prekladatelstvi, ktere je stavene na principu tady je preklad a porad si s tim jak chces. Ale diky, ze ses ozval s napady.


----------



## morior_invictus

Ahoj,

presne ako hovoríš... veľa vecí proste nemá preklad a ani význam mimo britskej kultúry, takže by si si proste musela iba vytvoriť vlastné termíny... a na jednej strane ti nezávidím, že musíš prekladať takéto články (princíp "tu máš článok na preklad a poraď si ako vieš" si viem veľmi živo predstaviť... nuž človek veľakrát nemá na výber), no na druhej strane je to pre teba v konečnom dôsledku super, lebo si rozšíriš obzory, či už vedomostné alebo jazykové... 

Rád som Ti poskytol inšpiráciu.

Maj sa a veľa úspechov v prekladaní.


----------



## lenkino

Diky, tobe taky.


----------

